# Terror Attack: 2 members of Canadian Armed Forces injured in hit and run



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2014)

Story is still developing but a car ran down 2 members of the Canadian Armed Forces near our recruit school.  Car was pursued by police in high speed chase, vehicle rolled over and shots fired by police.  Both members are in hospital injured, 1 seriously.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/2-cana...ec-hit-and-run-police-shoot-suspect-1.2062419


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Story is still developing but a car ran down 2 members of the Canadian Armed Forces near our recruit school.  Car was pursued by police in high speed chase, vehicle rolled over and shots fired by police.  Both members are in hospital injured, 1 seriously.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/2-cana...ec-hit-and-run-police-shoot-suspect-1.2062419


We need to call stuff terrorism and let the defense team convince a Judge otherwise.
We downplay too many incidents to appease the Islamic Lobby and Liberal Sensibilities.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree.  It was brought up in Parliament today, asking the Prime Minister to confirm if it was a Terrorist attack but he didn't use the same terminology. 

He went at the cops with a knife, I'm assuming ranting about a snackbar.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2014)

Fuckstick died in hospital.  Good job LEO's putting the lead on target!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2014)

Not officially calling it terror but the PM's office said he was 'radicalized' and Canadians should remain vigilant.




> Prime Minister Stephen Harper's office also issued a written statement suggesting Canadians should be vigilant.
> 
> "Federal authorities have confirmed that there are indications that this is clearly an individual who has been radicalized. As security agencies of Canada reported ... Canadians should remain vigilant."
> http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/canada/mon...ver-shot-by-police-radicalized-rcmp-1.2806104


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Fuckstick died in hospital.  Good job LEO's putting the lead on target!


Wanted to like/agree.  But went with like instead.

Name of loser?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's the losers name, I'm glad they didn't find his animal sex club name.



> Martin Rouleau, 25, was a resident of Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu and was known to provincial and federal police.


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Here's the losers name, I'm glad they didn't find his animal sex club name.



Frog terrorist?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2014)

Based on this, it would seem folks are acknowledging that they were terrorists- although they use the safer "radicalized" then "terrorist "

http://dailym.ai/1Fua7C3  via @MailOnline


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2014)

One of the soldiers died, no other details are being released.

RIP.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 21, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2014)

Damn.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 21, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Oct 21, 2014)

Goddammit. RIP.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 21, 2014)

Le Journal de Montreal is reporting the terrorist called 911 during the pursuit to let them know he was acting on Allah's behalf. 

http://www.journaldemontreal.com/20...elieu-un-des-deux-militaires-happe-est-decede


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2014)

RIP.

I hope they kill that cunt!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2014)

pardus said:


> RIP.
> 
> I hope they kill that cunt!



Already done.   He died from the shots fired at the scene.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 21, 2014)

Rest easy.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 21, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Grunt (Oct 21, 2014)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2014)

Name has been released. 

RIP WO Vincent.


> Patrice Vincent was killed Monday Oct. 20, 2014 in St-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec, in an apparent terror attack. DND
> 
> Prime Minister Stephen Harper celebrated the soldier killed in an possible terror attack outside Montreal as a 28-year veteran who “offered distinguished service throughout this country.”
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2014)

The fucker had previously been detained in July when trying to travel to Turkey.  And was interviewed by the RCMP Oct 9 in an attempt at de-radicalizating him.  

http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada...on-of-suspect-in-quebec-hit-and-run-1.2063243


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 21, 2014)

The only way to successfully deradicalize that kind of asshole is through .45 caliber lobotomy.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 21, 2014)

Rest in Peace WO Vincent, we have the watch.....


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2014)

Blue Skies, Officer.

Unfortunately, this is the "new normal." Occasional acts of terror by radicalized assholes which force our countries to deal not only with these attacks, but also "big picture" stuff.


----------



## CDG (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP WO Vincent.


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP WO Vincent...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP and Hand Salute


----------



## Dame (Oct 22, 2014)

Rest in peace, Warrant Officer.


----------

